# Advice for spraying cardboard cutouts to avoid dripping and movement



## Aupeters (Apr 20, 2021)

I have a small side biz where I apply a special coating to cardboard cutouts. I’m attempting to use a Graco 360 and it works really well except that the air pressure, even on the low setting, will blow some of the pieces around, causing paint to get on the back side of the pieces, which I’m trying to avoid. Another issue I’ve had is that the paint will pool around the pieces if they’re laying flat, so the coating become uneven on the edges.

My current solution is a plywood board with nails in it, and the pieces hand between 2 nails, allowing excess paint to drip off. But I still end up ruining about 20% of the pieces with paint covering the back to an unacceptable degree.

Are there any solutions for keeping the efficiency of the paint sprayer but limiting the movement or spillage of the paint? I’m considering placing the pieces on a metal grate so I can spray them from above instead of standing upright, but not sure that would reduce the movement issue. 

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Have you tried the fine finish tips?


----------



## Aupeters (Apr 20, 2021)

I had never heard of them. Just ordered to see how it goes. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Aupeters (Apr 20, 2021)

CApainter said:


> Have you tried the fine finish tips?


Ordering one now. Thank you!


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

Aupeters said:


> I have a small side biz where I apply a special coating to cardboard cutouts. I’m attempting to use a Graco 360 and it works really well except that the air pressure, even on the low setting, will blow some of the pieces around, causing paint to get on the back side of the pieces, which I’m trying to avoid. Another issue I’ve had is that the paint will pool around the pieces if they’re laying flat, so the coating become uneven on the edges.
> 
> My current solution is a plywood board with nails in it, and the pieces hand between 2 nails, allowing excess paint to drip off. But I still end up ruining about 20% of the pieces with paint covering the back to an unacceptable degree.
> 
> ...


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

There shouldn't be paint dripping off... You're putting way too much on. Instead of trying to do it in one coat, do it in two or three.


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

I am currently using a sprayer, and have done so for 12 years. Ive never looked back.

With regards to your spraying your cutouts:

Could you lay them on a flat surface. Prepare LOOPS of painters tape, and place one side on flat surface, to stick, and the top of the loop to set the cutouts onto, to stick?

I'd make one giant loop of tape, maybe 18 or 24" long. But however long you need. Then stick it onto a flat surface. And flatten out the loop. Sticky side exposed. Then stick on the cutouts. I believe if you kept back 15 or 24" you could "lightly mist" your cutouts, 2 or 3 mist coats, better'n 1 thick coat. And I beleiev if you kept far enough back, your pieces would stay intact, and not get blown around.

If you used wider tape, like 2" or two rows of 2", you could completely cover the back of your cutouts and prevent ANY paint from getting on the backs.

Let me know what you think?

Peter
Dresden Group, LLC
Dresden, ME 04342


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

I agree with what's been said above. Start at about 12" away from your work. Then back out until you reach the desired effect. Use a small fan tip, like a 210, 310, to get a 4-6" fan. And a small oriface, like 10, 12, or 14, depending upon the thickness of your coating.

Make certain you are at 90 degree angles to your work, and keep a stiff wrist. No swinging back and forth, which causes thick and thin areas.


----------



## Aupeters (Apr 20, 2021)

elvinpe said:


> I am currently using a sprayer, and have done so for 12 years. Ive never looked back.
> 
> With regards to your spraying your cutouts:
> 
> ...


Great advice, I will give that a shot asap. Thank you!


----------



## Aupeters (Apr 20, 2021)

elvinpe said:


> I agree with what's been said above. Start at about 12" away from your work. Then back out until you reach the desired effect. Use a small fan tip, like a 210, 310, to get a 4-6" fan. And a small oriface, like 10, 12, or 14, depending upon the thickness of your coating.
> 
> Make certain you are at 90 degree angles to your work, and keep a stiff wrist. No swinging back and forth, which causes thick and thin areas.


Can you explain what you mean by a small orifice, and the sizes you listed? Excellent advice all around, thank you.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Can just clamp the edges and touch up after. Maybe use thin pieces of plywood and clamp them to the edges. What product are you using, and what is it for. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Rubber cementing them to the plywood or grates “might” work..the rubber cement “should” rub off the cardboard when done..


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

Aupeters said:


> Can you explain what you mean by a small orifice, and the sizes you listed? Excellent advice all around, thank you.


Each spray tip has a three digit number to identify it, e.g.: 314, 210, 515, 517

The first number to the left identifies the fan width at 12". DOUBLE the first number to get the fan width. So, a 314 has a fan width of 6". 3x2=6, a 515 has a fan width, (held 12" away from your work, which is where you should start.) has a 10" fan width. Thus, a 210, creates a 4" spray pattern when held 12" from your work.

The LAST 2 digits, are the size of the hole/oriface, in thousands of an inch. So, a 314 has a 14 thousandths of an inch hole/oriface. a 517 has a 17 one thousandths of an inch hole. Bigger hole, more paint. smaller hole, less paint. But the fan width ALSO determines how much paint youre throwing. SO, a 210, that is, 4" fan, with a 10 one thousandths of an inch hole, shoots less paint, than a 510. Same size hole, but 10" fan vs a 4" fan. A 512 shoots even more! Bigger fan width, bigger hole, more paint. Twice as wide, twice as much paint.

Too big of an oriface starts spitting paint, and you get tails at each edge of the fan pattern. Usually one corrects this by SLOWLY upping the pressure until the tails JUST disappear. Its MOST DESIRABLE to use the LOWEST pressure possible. JUST enough pressure to make the tails and spatter go away. Running your pump at lower pressures also saves your pump, and prolongs its life,

The REAL craftsmanship is a bit of "magic" and voodoo.. Finding the right size fan, to go with the right size oriface. Usually the paint manufacturer will tell you what size oriface works best, with THAT particular thickness/viscosity of paint, right on the back of the paint can. Choosing the size of the fan depends upon how big of an area you;re painting.

The old sage is: The bigger the hole, the lower the pressure, the finer the finish. As I mentioned above, lower pressures will also preserve your pump. Your pump will LOVE you!

The new Fine Finish Low Pressure, FF LP, tips allow you to use lower pressures, which result in LESS OVERSPRAY, Ive seen seasoned pros shoot the side of a house with a 515, or 617, with only a 12" strip of paper on the ground. And NEVER get any OVERSPRAY. Thats somebody who knows his machine!

Hope this helps. Have I answered your question? How big are the figures you're spraying? 1", 2" 5"?


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

Aupeters said:


> Can you explain what you mean by a small orifice, and the sizes you listed? Excellent advice all around, thank you.


Did you say you use a Graco 390?

How long have you had it? And how do you like it?

My local Paint store has a Refurbished one that somebody used a month and didn't like it. He said he'd cut me a pretty good deal on it. I'm thinking of purchasing it. My experience when somebody says they don't like using a sprayer, is that it's because they aren't familiar with using one. I have a Graco 490 PC Pro, and I LOVE it!

Peter
Dresden Group, LLC
Dresden, ME 04342


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

Also . . .


Aupeters said:


> Can you explain what you mean by a small orifice, and the sizes you listed? Excellent advice all around, thank you.


This winter I just purchased a Graco Handheld Cordless, powered by Dewalt batteries. I understand the old cordless were powered by Graco's own proprietary Brand batteries, and they were a disaster. It's presented as use for small jobs, and touch ups. It comes with a 32 oz cup. I purchased one extra 32 oz cup, and (2) 42 oz cups. I've been experimenting with it over the winter, and again, I LOVE IT! And, again, I see lots of folks using it at the highest, (0-10 settings), usually 9 or 10. I run mine at 6, 7, 8, with regular interior latex, and it performs flawlessly. PRISTINE finish. A lot of contractors say they burn out in about a year. And . . . . at the risk of REPEATING MYSELF, it may be because they run the pumps mercilessly at high pressures. I've painted a couple rooms, and a couple bifold doors with mine and it works GREAT!

I only bring this up, as this tool might be PERFECT for what you're doing. To do a room you need to refill the cup 3 or 4 times. But with your work you might not use that much paint. They're pricey, about $750. But I got a deal on a "display" model at the paint store and paid about $525. And I bought (2) 5 amp Dewalt batteries to replace the (2) 2 amp that came with it. They're also a bit heavy. I'd guess about 6 lbs with the 5 amp battery. And I'm OLD, so they can get a little heavy. Im used to just a spray gun on the end of a hose.

But it could be a very nice addition for your work..


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

elvinpe said:


> Also . . .
> 
> 
> This winter I just purchased a Graco Handheld Cordless, powered by Dewalt batteries. I understand the old cordless were powered by Graco's own proprietary Brand batteries, and they were a disaster. It's presented as use for small jobs, and touch ups. It comes with a 32 oz cup. I purchased one extra 32 oz cup, and (2) 42 oz cups. I've been experimenting with it over the winter, and again, I LOVE IT! And, again, I see lots of folks using it at the highest, (0-10 settings), usually 9 or 10. I run mine at 6, 7, 8, with regular interior latex, and it performs flawlessly. PRISTINE finish. A lot of contractors say they burn out in about a year. And . . . . at the risk of REPEATING MYSELF, it may be because they run the pumps mercilessly at high pressures. I've painted a couple rooms, and a couple bifold doors with mine and it works GREAT!
> ...


I had several Gracie handhelds when they first came out. The batteries were garbage, and they had to be repacked after 50 gallons ( but they were trouble long before that, and struggled with exterior paints)- kinda scared me off from them.

They were extremely convenient for exterior work, and still like the concept. Maybe I should reconsider.?

I like them when I want to paint something small and quick, like an electric meter on a house, or spray some lattice (1-2 quarts, no cords).


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

Holland said:


> I had several Gracie handhelds when they first came out. The batteries were garbage, and they had to be repacked after 50 gallons ( but they were trouble long before that, and struggled with exterior paints)- kinda scared me off from them.
> 
> They were extremely convenient for exterior work, and still like the concept. Maybe I should reconsider.?
> 
> I like them when I want to paint something small and quick, like an electric meter on a house, or spray some lattice (1-2 quarts, no cords).


Well, you're certainly NOT alone. I purchased mine this past winter, and it's still in experimental phase. Mine is what they call 3rd generation. The proprietary battery disaster was the 2nd generation. The final chapter on 3rd generation is not yet written. I may soon agree with you. Just thought the concept was right.

So far, so good. But the 32 Oz cup is too small for my taste. And the 2 Amp battery doesn't last long. Those are my ONLY critiques, thus far. Adding those, add to the already pricey purchase price.

Most of the newer Gracos have swap out pumps available. So, if you destroy a pump, most often by running the pressure too high, at least it's a QUICK fix. Notice I DIDN'T say economical.

I'm interested to learn any and all thoughts by people here.

Peter
Dresden Group, LLC
Dresden, Maine 04342


----------



## Aupeters (Apr 20, 2021)

It it wasn't brutally apparent, I've quite the novice here. I have the Graco 360 DS which is apparently very limited in tips it can use. I think it overall works well, but after talking to Graco directly, I probably need either a hvlp or a lvlp sprayer; everything else is really overkill. Those are all foreign to me as well but I will look into options and come back with a workable solution if I ever find one. Let me know if you have any recommendations, but for context, I usually only spray about 500ml worth of volume, the pieces are 2"x4" and I usually spray them in rows of 10, and I probably need something that can be sprayed downward and not just horizontally. 

Thank you all, this is a wonderful resource.


----------

